
Bar in NY raises drinking age to 25 because young people are 'too annoying' - Huhty
http://www.pressunion.org/popular-bar-brooklyn-raises-drinking-age-25-young-people-annoying/
======
saghm
I can understand the desire to curb the rowdy behavior, but I'm not sure I
agree with the methodology of banning everyone in a certain demographic. If
the common characteristic of the rowdy people were race instead of age, would
it be okay to ban everyone of that race from drinking after a certain time?

~~~
pvdebbe
Private entrepreneurs should be able to do whatever they want. I don't go to
bars but I might visit one with a 30+ limit.

~~~
saghm
I guess I'd have to disagree here. I think that there definitely should be
some restrictions on who you can ban from patronizing your business (such as
forbidding businesses from banning racial minorities or homosexuals); I'm just
not sure whether I think something like limiting based on age (outside of
enforcing the legal drinking age).

I'll try another thought experiment which is a bit more similar to the real-
life situation: do you think that private entrepreneurs should be able to ban
people _over_ a certain age, e.g. everyone above 50?

------
squozzer
Maybe a name change - as much as I like the name Phil's Crummy Corner - to
something snobbier might help.

And take it from me -- 50somethings have as much trouble holding their liquor
as 20somethings.

